# Performing Oral On A Women



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Performing Oral on a women is often considered a huge violation of the male code of rights. Why?

I have a problem with this. Its sexy and a normal part of foreplay. I do it with no problems at all.

Do you do it? Women how do you feel about it?

Discuss.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Danny Tanner said:


> Performing Oral on a women is often considered a huge violation of the male code of rights. Why?
> 
> I have a problem with this. Its sexy and a normal part of foreplay. I do it with no problems at all.
> 
> ...


This f*cking topic again??

I don't know anyone whose circle it isn't cool in except trigga's must be a Sri Lanka thing







, I don't know anyone that is white that skeeves it really, it is a colored thing not to be racist or nothing. I know lots of brown folk that think it is disgusting...I have had chicks spray across the room however and that would not have been acheived without it....as trigg says I like getting rained on...if that means I have a rep for being a stud and it's fun then sure I do!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

It's a bocat ting


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Not sure DT... sounds like a Canadian thing...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

no idea what your talking about DT... I hear this from some guys who have never had the chance to go down on a woman so they just say they refuse







or alot of my black and brown friends say its nasty and no man should do it... think rnr hit it on the head it may be a coloured thing.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

All the colored people I know love seafood!


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Never heard of this before, if you go down and give her a good time then she is more likely to throw caution to the wind


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Danny Tanner said:


> Performing Oral on a women is often considered a huge violation of the male code of rights. Why?
> 
> I have a problem with this. Its sexy and a normal part of foreplay. I do it with no problems at all.
> 
> ...


yeah, but you do it with sheep, oxen, cattle, and other various forms of livestock!..which is considered bestiality!...







...on the other hand, different strokes for different folks!...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

WhiteLineRacer said:


> Never heard of this before, if you go down and give her a good time then she is more likely to throw caution to the wind


Man that is sum funny sh*t


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Never heard of this before, if you go down and give her a good time then she is more likely to throw caution to the wind


Man that is sum funny sh*t








[/quote]

You know it's true







It's like the difference between good sex (no Oral) and looking at your wife/bird afterwards and calling her a naughty little whore (after giving her a good munching).

Women who have been well looked after downstairs are more likely to turn into raging sex beasts fact


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Absolutely NOTHING wrong with taking special care of your lady, especially if she takes care of you...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm an avid c*nt licker as long as it's clean down there.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

See...
white 
white
and white
the last three comments! I honestly think it's a Italian and black thing! No wonder your woman are raging beasts when your not around!


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I've never had a girlfriend I didn't go down on. No stigma in my neck of the woods.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^he's white too^


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Ive always done it. My girls has the nicest snatch ever. I go down on her most night. And in return she lets me smack her with a riding crop so clearly im doing something right. Pkus i like it when she squirts like arterial spray


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Depends on the chick.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

His Majesty said:


> Depends on the chick.


x infinity and beyond!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> I'm an avid c*nt licker as long as it's clean down there.


Well said. I agree.

(i'm white)


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Omg hai sheppard


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

normal thing in my house.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

I've done it a few times. I don't necessarily like it though, and a couple times I've gotten soft from it. At which point I'll have to get hard again then pound which = ultra juice.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

^ghey!

an avid muncher myself.you have to give if you want to recieve









lisa lampenelli said she had to grow a chicken wing down there to get her man to go there


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

muskielover1 said:


> ^ghey!
> 
> an avid muncher myself.you have to give if you want to recieve
> 
> ...


I have never had to ask for head nor have I ever been asked to give head. I'll do it every now and then out of the kindness of my heart but I don't get any enjoyment out of it. Plus whenever I've made a girl squirt its when she's riding me so they obviously get more pleasure out of that. Maybe I'm just no good, I dunno


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> See...
> white
> white
> and white
> the last three comments! *I honestly think it's a Italian and black thing!* No wonder your woman are raging beasts when your not around!


Does seem to be more of an issue with said cultures. I have heard them say it's submissive to go down on a woman. Perhaps the cultures which have been highly suppressed in the past and now have attitudes/entitlement over it, are the ones most likely not to please their women in that way.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

just saw what you said about Lisa Lampenelli too, she sucks. Her jokes consist of her sexual encounters with black men, and jokes about gay guys. Have you seen her stand up? It's literally a crowd full of ****...

sorry to derail, back to eating p*ssy...


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

zippa said:


> See...
> white
> white
> and white
> the last three comments! *I honestly think it's a Italian and black thing!* No wonder your woman are raging beasts when your not around!


Does seem to be more of an issue with said cultures. I have heard them say it's submissive to go down on a woman. Perhaps the cultures which have been highly suppressed in the past and now have attitudes/entitlement over it, are the ones most likely not to please their women in that way.
[/quote]

Either that, or they take the expression "you are what you eat" a 'lil too serious


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Just be aware of the risk of herpes.

http://www.emedicinehealth.com/genital_herpes/article_em.htm 
Note: People with herpes may spread the disease even if they do not realize they have an infection. Furthermore, there is strong evidence that people with herpes can transmit infection even while their disease appears to be inactive and no sores can be visibly seen.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Never have never will eat p*ssy, it's just how I was raised

And I prolly get more p*ssy than 90% of the men on here

You are what you eat f*ck what a bocat thinks


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

Trigga said:


> You are what you eat


this is true, it's bad for you. Which is why I try to keep my p*ssy consumption to a minimum.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Bawb2u said:


> Just be aware of the risk of herpes.
> 
> http://www.emedicinehealth.com/genital_herpes/article_em.htm
> Note: People with herpes may spread the disease even if they do not realize they have an infection. Furthermore, there is strong evidence that people with herpes can transmit infection even while their disease appears to be inactive and no sores can be visibly seen.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I dont know about the rest of you but I LOVE muchin on some sweet smelling fajj


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

The drunker the beast, the merrier the feast!


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

rub a lil coke on that clit


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

Anyone here ever drank squirt?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Smoke said:


> Just be aware of the risk of herpes.
> 
> http://www.emedicinehealth.com/genital_herpes/article_em.htm
> Note: People with herpes may spread the disease even if they do not realize they have an infection. Furthermore, there is strong evidence that people with herpes can transmit infection even while their disease appears to be inactive and no sores can be visibly seen.











[/quote]

Already have it?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I was thinking you did lol!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Smoke said:


> I was thinking you did lol!


I'm clean. Oral is the easiest way to get it though.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Change of subject









Who here has gotten there Red Wings


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

I dunno depends what your referring to?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I remember the first time I got mine... it was a memorable day...



> Who here has gotten there Red Wings


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

alright just found out what this mean, wow, you guys are some fuckin slimy dirty people, thats so fuckin grotesque. I was hooking up with a girl one time who was on her period and that sh*t has a distinct putrid smell. I'm thinking to myself "damn this bitch is wet!" Then I immediatly was like "WTF" when I realized it because we were in a dim room and she got up right away and apologized. Also, we were on my futon which got stained as f*ck and she gave me $60 and got the f*ck out.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Smoke said:


> I remember the first time I got mine... it was a memorable day...
> 
> 
> 
> > Who here has gotten there Red Wings


That's absolutely disgusting.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Ba20 said:


> I remember the first time I got mine... it was a memorable day...
> 
> 
> 
> > Who here has gotten there Red Wings


Smoke is ma nig$&


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Trigga said:


> Never have never will eat p*ssy, it's just how I was raised
> 
> And I prolly get more p*ssy than 90% of the men on here
> 
> You are what you eat f*ck what a bocat thinks


See nothing wrong with that. What I dont get is that some people think you eat p*ssy that your gay. I don't understand that at all


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Who the hell would think that "eating" p*ssy is gay?

Wouldn't sucking dick be gayer?
If you're a guy and you're gettin' it on with a chick... that's a pretty solid sign of heterosexuality, whether you're fuckin' her mouth, fuckin' her c*nt, fuckin' her ass, lickin' her c*nt, lickin' her ass, suckin' on her tits, or whatever.

Here it is in the form of a simple mathematical equation:

Guy + Girl = Hetero

Guy + Guy = Gay

Girl + Girl = Lesbian (Hot, but lesbian nonetheless)


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

lol agree with pman


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

How is guy+guy gay?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Danny Tanner said:


> How is guy+guy gay?


Ah, now I get where you were going with this topic Danny...
I prefer performing oral on a woman, but if you prefer performing it on a male that's fine mate


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

I do it. If I can give her an orgasm before even starting to bang her its pretttty sweet. her second one is all more worth it.

and her third and fourth.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

These are good days were living boys. Were walking the earth as jolly green giants. With tongues. Tongues to lick cunts.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^ripped off Full Metal Jacket^


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Ripped off?

Desribe what I look like RNR?

Do i look like a bitch?

Then why you trying to f*ck me like a bitch?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Red. Neck. Ronin.

When you absolutely, positively gotta lick every c*nt in the room!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Jackie Brown! 
Man I watch more movies than snatches you've licked in your lifetime....ever...and eva!









\/ don't listen to that I didn't edit sh*t\/


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Never have never will eat p*ssy, it's just how I was raised
> 
> And I prolly get more p*ssy than 90% of the men on here
> 
> You are what you eat f*ck what a bocat thinks


See nothing wrong with that. What I dont get is that some people think you eat p*ssy that your gay. I don't understand that at all
[/quote]
it doesnt make you gay, it just makes you a different person from me if you choose to do that


----------

